# House Rules - Living with Father In Law!



## Dustysmom (Aug 3, 2012)

So me and my hubby are reconciling after being separated for 4 months. We both realized that we love each other too much to give up now. 

But we are currently having some financial problems so we are moving in a house with my father in law. He is going to help us out financially until we get ourselves back on our feet. We have lived with him in the past and although I love my father in law very dearly he is well a pig. He doesn't pick up after himself and is always making a mess. He is kind of like that character Pig Pen from Charlie Brown. This time that we are living together is very different as we have a 2 year old so I need things to be very clean. It enough that I have to pick up after a 2 year old, I don't want to be doing it for a 66 year old as well.

Does any have a good list of house rules or ground rules that apply to adults as well as children?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I am not sure that you can inpose house rules on an adult when that adult is letting you live in their house.

Maybe you could get some hampers and plastic tubs to put his stuff in to keep it out of your child's reach. Then your FIL can put it away when he wants to.


----------



## Dustysmom (Aug 3, 2012)

No it wouldn't be his house. We are renting a house and splitting the rent and bills. This is how is helping financially. Its not even the fact that he doesn't do laundry. I wouldn't even mind doing that. But he will eat something and half of it ends up on the floor. And he won't clean it up. Plus he makes a big mess in he bathroom and especially when he goes (has bad aim). I just started potty training.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh.. diff situation then.

You can have rules that every adult picks up after themself. But who knows if he will follow that.


Get those disinfectant wipes to keep in the bathroom. Tell him to clean the sink, toilet & floor around it after each use. I doubt that he will. You might have to do this before you or your child uses them.

Make sure you teach your child to clean up after himself. 

Food on the floor? Get a dog.. that will take care of that.. JK

I wonder if you can limit FIL to his room for most things? This is going to be a challenge. Your husband should be the one to handle his dad’s issues.


----------

